# Yard Bridge



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

I hate it when I have to type things twice. I was nearly done with this one when it just disappeared. So here goes again. When I began planning my garden railroad, I made a list of the things I wanted to include, which got longer as my reading and research progressed. Many things on my list got crossed off due to lack of funds, space, or skill. Many remain, including a gauntlet, trains on several levels, some tracks automated and all able to be manually controlled, at least 30 trains in my complex, a roundhouse and turntable, a 3 way switch, a wye, a 2-8-8-2 (can't afford a Big Boy) and many more. The space allocated for my roundhouse and turntable is between my garage and the west fence. Once my drawings and measurements were completed, I knew I'd need at least 20' to build my 3/4 roundhouse. I planned a 4' turntable, a circle of 4' tracks between the turntable and the roundhouse (because I like the look, and many of the old ones I have pictures of are built that way; not squished and cramped with track 1/4 that long) and finally, a roundhouse 4' deep all the way around. All that adds up to 20' no matter which way you measure. I began building the MIRR last year with 2 circles of track around my pond filter or wishing well which will both be controlled by RR Concepts and each have 2 trains automatically controlled. I have videos at: (MIRR - hitman962[/b]) That's my daughter, Kelly. I also began laying my mainline, near my 3,000 gallon pond, which I dug and built 10 years ago. I have more than 100 fish including 6 koi that are longer than 2' now. All this because I found a website about a pond and garden railroad in Texas a decade ago, owned by a lawyer. At the time, I was researching ponds, AND I NOTICED THE TRAIN CIRCLING THE POND. 
So, I went out and measured the space for my roundhouse complex and I was heart broken. I was 8' short. Maybe my neighbor would let me move the fence back in a half circle at that place. NOT!!!! so I moved my roundhouse and trimmed it down to 4 bays and maybe 4 on either side and moved it to the opposite end of my yard on the east side of my house. And that's when I read about something called a YARD BRIDGE. I think it was on this website but I can't find it now. It's supposed to be able to store more trains in a smaller space than a roundhouse. So I put it in my drawing and I went from 30-40 trains to 50-60 trains in my yard bridge or more if I double or triple up the smaller stuff like the switchers and my 2-8-8-2 (just checking to see if you're still awake.







) I'll have a 4' bridge with two tracks and 4-6' tracks on both sides for the locos/switchers/diesels/whatever else I want spaced as close together as possible. I have a total of 18 tracks on both sides that will be at least 4' long and many will be 6' long. 
My problem is, I can't find any info or pictures of a yard bridge, but most especially, how do I wire and control it? I don't care about automatic control, and will settle for manual control only. I'm writing so I can get as much info/knowledge SWAG'S as possible. If anyone has one, or knows someone who does, and has pictures, please send as many as possible, or the website. How do I wire it? How do I control the bridge? What about the wheels beneath? I imagine a box either wired or wireless with a toggle switch on it so I can manually run the bridge back and forth. This yard bridge is important to me because if I ever take part in the local club's open house, I can display all my locos at once. They'll either be running around, or stored in the yard on either side of the bridge waiting their turn. Please respond and let me hear from you. I'm an FNG as we used to say in the Crime Lab before I became disabled or in other words, a new guy. Knowledge will save me lots of time and effort redoing things the right way. I have drawings and the original picture I found of a yard bridge if anyone needs them. PLEASE RESPOND. FESTUS


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Not quite sure what you mean by yard bridge. Are you thinking maybe a transfer table. Could be one in the same . Any additional info on what it would look like and how it operates. Later RJD


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I too suspect you're looking for a transfer table. I have never heard of a yard bridge, and Google does not bring up anything especially useful or informative. 

A transfer table is a straight segment (sort of like a bridge, if you like) which runs in a rectangular pit, and which has track on top. By sliding side to side, a locomotive driven onto the table can be run into any of a number of parallel tracks. 

I have seen transfer tables controlled with a locomotive mechanism concealed underneath, and also with threaded rods much like a cross table on a milling machine. The locomotive has the advantage of being simple and controllable by the same means as the rest of your trains. 

Is that what you were asking about?


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Possibly you are looking for a "schiebebuehne" quite popular in Europe. Instead of going around you are moving perpendicular to the storage bays:


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello
The cog Railway in NH at Mount Washington has a transfer table or yard bridge. I might have a photo or 2 but you could look them up and have a look. You could probably build one using a couple pieces of track and a couple of trucks fixed under the bridge part of the transfer table. Maybe you could use a different scale wheel and track like O gauge or ON30 for the guides and trucks? I'll have a look for the photos.
Todd


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is an idea to do both, a turntable on the transfer table lead: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:RoundTransfer.JPG 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

The last one is a double punch, trasnfer table and turn table (of course the trasnfer table became more popular in Europe with the introduction of Diesel and Electro engines (no need to turn them).


The NH picture I ofund doesn't indicate a transfer table but a stub switch adapted to cog rail operation.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Axel 
I have been up to the Cog several times and it sure is a neat operation. They have several slider switches like you pictured and one old style in place up on the mountain that they don't use anymore that has several parts that would need to be manually moved to use the switch. Yankee ingenuity at its finest. 
If you travel past the water tower and the coaling station you will get to their shops and that is where the transfer table is. I have a few photos of it but don't know how to post them. I sent Festus a note if he is interested in them. If you want to check them out drop me a note. 
Todd


----------



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

That's it. A transfer table or a "schiebebuehne" and the picture there is exactly what I mean. Us rookies ain't known for using the proper terminology. FESTUS


----------



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

Please send photos to me at [email protected] and thanks to all who do so. They truly are worth 1,000 words or more to me. Many good ideas so far b ut keep them coming.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Festus

Although it's strictly of prototype information and dated, the following might prove of interest to you.

Google Books - Transfer Table[/b]


----------



## Martino2579 (Jun 4, 2008)

Also known in Britain as a traverser. The Great Western Railway had a number notably at their Swindon Locomotive Works, Old Oak Common and Tyseley engine sheds. The one at Swindon is under threat currently I believe. Here's a link to some info: 

http://www.geolocation.ws/v/W/4d78c98e87865614d50207d6/rusty-traverser-swindon-works-this/en


----------

